# I swear this is it......last question on single tubes



## squeedals (Oct 21, 2013)

Mulling over the single tube issue on the wood rim TOC bikes, I came across Universal Tire in PA. Three kinds to choose from but will the pneumatics they show here work as well as the airless white hard number in the center?  I would like to use a tire i can fill with air and still stay on the old wood rim that only took the old glue on single tubes. The price seem competitive. Yes...no......maybe?? 

Comments?? I really need two good tires to complete the Royal resto.

https://www.universaltire.com/universal-brand-tires/universal-bicycle-tires.html


----------



## filmonger (Oct 21, 2013)

*RE: Full of Air*

Kindly note how Universal says these do not hold air! These are great for show or presentation but are not realllly riders.



squeedals said:


> Mulling over the single tube issue on the wood rim TOC bikes, I came across Universal Tire in PA. Three kinds to choose from but will the pneumatics they show here work as well as the airless white hard number in the center?  I would like to use a tire i can fill with air and still stay on the old wood rim that only took the old glue on single tubes. The price seem competitive. Yes...no......maybe??
> 
> Comments?? I really need two good tires to complete the Royal resto.
> 
> https://www.universaltire.com/universal-brand-tires/universal-bicycle-tires.html


----------



## squeedals (Oct 21, 2013)

filmonger said:


> Kindly note how Universal says these do not hold air! These are great for show or presentation but are not realllly riders.




I'm aware of that, but is it true they will hold ones weight? They are hard tires non the less. Has anyone used these? What alternative are we looking at? Are the ones at Memory Lane any better? There seems to be a very limited choice here when it come to new tires on a TOC bike.


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 21, 2013)

There is a company called Coker tire that makes special tires that hold air. You can get them for early motor cycles and bicycles. They are not cheap.


----------



## squeedals (Oct 21, 2013)

redline1968 said:


> There is a company called Coker tire that makes special tires that hold air. You can get them for early motor cycles and bicycles. They are not cheap.




I'm finding out none of the TOC tires are cheap


----------



## bricycle (Oct 21, 2013)

Welcome to the world of TOC bike collecting.......


----------



## squeedals (Oct 21, 2013)

bricycle said:


> Welcome to the world of TOC bike collecting.......




Yeah Bri. I think I'll give Memory Lane a call later today and see how much their single tubes are.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 21, 2013)

I actually have a chain tread that was painted white with shoe polish.....


----------



## thehugheseum (Oct 21, 2013)

redline,where are the tires your talking about on coker? the hard universals are just an excellent way to destroy a early bike and your ass..........not only that you paid all that money then they arent even the correct width for display

the dean tires are the best i have found but only come in black


----------



## squeedals (Oct 21, 2013)

thehugheseum said:


> redline,where are the tires your talking about on coker? the hard universals are just an excellent way to destroy a early bike and your ass..........not only that you paid all that money then they arent even the correct width for display
> 
> the dean tires are the best i have found but only come in black




Alrighty then.......how about Memory Lanes tires? Any feedback on those puppies? I'm really not planning on riding the bike, I have all my balooners for that.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 21, 2013)

I believe Memory Lane sells the Universals.... ask them when you call.


----------



## squeedals (Oct 21, 2013)

bricycle said:


> I believe Memory Lane sells the Universals.... ask them when you call.




Yes......and as long as they fit and look good, I'll be happy. Like I said, I'm riding an 1890's womens bike on old wood rims around Cayuga lake any time soon....if I ride it at all.


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 21, 2013)

thehugheseum said:


> redline,where are the tires your talking about on coker? the hard universals are just an excellent way to destroy a early bike and your ass..........not only that you paid all that money then they arent even the correct width for display
> 
> the dean tires are the best i have found but only come in black



I found them when I wanted to get a set of red lines for my firebird. They are in the catalog but are a special order. As far as I know they still sell them.


----------



## squeedals (Oct 21, 2013)

redline1968 said:


> I found them when I wanted to get a set of red lines for my firebird. They are in the catalog but are a special order. As far as I know they still sell them.




They do......they wrote me back and said they carry tires for bikes.


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 21, 2013)

Yes I looked them up. They have 28x2.25 clinchers.  I'm sure I remembered something about single tube. I'd call to be sure.


----------



## squeedals (Oct 21, 2013)

redline1968 said:


> Yes I looked them up. They have 28x2.25 clinchers.  I'm sure I remembered something about single tube. I'd call to be sure.




They wrote me back......no single tubes. Man........you'd think with all the bikes being restored, SOME ONE would have an affordable single tube that you can inflate! What hoo ha.


----------



## filmonger (Oct 21, 2013)

*RE: airless*

Well..... If it is not a rider - then just get the universals. I have had a few. They look great and you can ride them around the driveway or expo with no problem. The white tires do get dirty fairly quickly. Keep an eye on the fake stem they give you. They do look good. On your last thread you will see a picture of my pope chain less - it has the universals mounted on it.


----------



## squeedals (Oct 21, 2013)

*took the $300 plunge*

Well......just ordered the white tires from Memory Lane. Scott sounds like a nice guy. He says I have to heat these puppies up in the oven at 250 for 10 mins. They are a bear to get on I take it?  Any hoo.....cost me about $310 with shipping, but what the hell.......done. Can't wait to see them on the rims/bike.


----------



## Iverider (Oct 21, 2013)

Nevermind, I see you already ordered,

but....you could cancel and call robert dean.

Ask him to make white. He might not, but if he doesn't have a demand for him, he probably won't start either.


----------



## thehugheseum (Oct 21, 2013)

dean cannot do white at least thats what i was told by him,he doesnt have that process apparently


----------



## filmonger (Oct 22, 2013)

*RE: Pics*

Fantastic.....Post some pics when you are finished! Look forward to seeing them - and yes they can be a bear when putting on!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 22, 2013)

Krautwaggen said:


> Nevermind, I see you already ordered,
> 
> but....you could cancel and call robert dean.
> 
> Ask him to make white. He might not, but if he doesn't have a demand for him, he probably won't start either.




I talked to Dean about making white tires and he said that he would have to buy a minimum one ton of the rubber material. He also said that the bulk rubber does not like to be stored for more than a month do to the resins going bad. Maybe if enough of a group of buyers could send in a large deposit this could be possible. If you build it they will come but the material will cost a small fortune in the meantime.


----------



## thehugheseum (Oct 22, 2013)

thats strange because i offered him quite a bit of money (name your price) but he said he couldnt do it,this was just last yr


----------



## videoranger (Oct 23, 2013)

Posted the pic of the Whizzer in another thread, but the 1901 Crawford in the back has a set of old single tube tires I got in a trade many years ago and they still hold air very well. They were hard to find back then. I keep them lifted off the ground so they don't get screwed up. The wood rims are black under the old silver paint. The Crawford also has the first model Morrow coaster and brake rear hub and nice block chain. a very nice original bike (except for the silver paint on the rims and probably the black frame). The black frame paint has turned to a wrinkle finish like an old microscope over the years. Thinking of cleaning all the components and repainting frame and rims with black single stage enamel. Sorry I don't have a better picture handy right now.


----------



## filmonger (Oct 23, 2013)

*RE: how much*

I think we should run the numbers... Did Richard say how much a ton of the material was? Once we know we could start a collection and work on agreement with Richard and possibly a new tread pattern. I sure would contribute. My own experience though ... Is that this is a very very limited market. I had deans on my website for sale for over two years and never sold one pair. I think it is about the cost more than the availability. There is a lot to be said for giving it a good ole try though!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 23, 2013)

New molds would probably cost around $1500.00.
Too bad Universal and Coker tires can't put in a big order.
It would be great if we Cabers could put money into The Cabe store and create a stock of Dean's cream colored tires with new tread.
This could work similar to crowd-funding.
We would see more 28" Stutzman rims made if there was a good supply of vintage tires.
Dean would only need to sell 60 pairs of tires to order the white or cream bulk rubber.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 23, 2013)

60 pairs is nothing!
Maybe one of us could become a silent partner of his???


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm figuring 60 x $275.00@pair = $16,500.00. Shipping should be around $25.00.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 23, 2013)

I'd like 2 pr to start with


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 23, 2013)

Me, too!
Just need a few more pairs ordered.
It would be nice to have a micro-diamond tread design on the entire tread surface and sidewalls, like the TOC tires.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 23, 2013)

videoranger said:


> View attachment 119184
> Posted the pic of the Whizzer in another thread, but the 1901 Crawford in the back has a set of old single tube tires I got in a trade many years ago and they still hold air very well. They were hard to find back then. I keep them lifted off the ground so they don't get screwed up. The wood rims are black under the old silver paint. The Crawford also has the first model Morrow coaster and brake rear hub and nice block chain. a very nice original bike (except for the silver paint on the rims and probably the black frame). The black frame paint has turned to a wrinkle finish like an old microscope over the years. Thinking of cleaning all the components and repainting frame and rims with black single stage enamel. Sorry I don't have a better picture handy right now.




Does that fender have a belt cut-out already? I think I have a fender for that w/cut-out already...


----------



## filmonger (Oct 24, 2013)

*RE: 28inch tread pattern for Robert Deans in White*

Giovanni,

Lets do it ! I have used crowd funding a few times and it can be spotty and they also take a chunk of the funding..... But I think we could raise that amount of funding fairly quickly with a little help from the Cabe members. What tread pattern would the guys here like to see with Cream 28 tubulars????

My Father has been to Roberts place and he could possibly be of assistance.


----------



## Iverider (Oct 24, 2013)

I think people would kill for a chaintread tubular.

I'd like to see button treads or vaccuum cups.

Just about ANY tread of that era would be fine. Which tread would be viable for the widest range of years???



I'm down for a pair as well! I'm sure with the addition of wheelmen, the minimum order of 60 pairs could be attained rather quickly.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 24, 2013)

Make the tread design most common for the white tires.....that way no one should complain. I prefer button or suction cup, but those usually came as a two tone I believe.


----------



## fordsnake (Oct 24, 2013)

Great guys, but are you sure Dean is willing to retool a new mold with a new pattern? I'd imagine that would be an additional expense and not a cheap one? What stumps me is why Universal stopped making 28" tires that held air. I bought these from them in the late 80's and they held air for years!


----------



## thehugheseum (Oct 24, 2013)

has anyone actually contacted dean on this matter?..........................i have and he told me its not happening,i need a traincar full of smooth nontread 28s in cream.....we even considered a mold and our own local specialty tire builder................i would love to be wrong but its hard to tell if theres a bunch of dreamers typing or if anyone has done the homework


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 24, 2013)

I wont be part of Deans White tires, I dislike White! As far as a tread pattern, if you guys are happy with the 4 lined combed tread Dean already has, all you would be in for is Material cost.  From what I understood, He and his ex partner worked in a machine shop and made the molds themselves, first for automobiles, then for bikes. He told me they sold way more bike than car tires. He is a nice guy and someone should pool together promised cash and approach him! But as stated, Dreamers do type!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi Adam,
I'm basing my calculations on a phone conversation that I had with Dean.
He said that a ton of white bulk rubber would cost around $10,000.00.
He said that the tire mold is around $1,500.00.
It shouldn't be a Mission Impossible feat.
Someone needs to step up to the task and needs to happen in our lifetime. :^)
Maybe they could be made in Taiwan?


----------



## thehugheseum (Oct 24, 2013)

well give dean a call my man.................i can cover the mold and probably 1/3 of the tires or more..............when i talked to him he was saying no...........i do NOT have an interest in a tread at all though,i need smooth 1 1/2 and 1 3/4 or 7/8s i forget..............sorry teen guys but i only want the 1890s smooth tires.............i can however get the molds made with someone elses money on the treads.................i have a pile of deans tires right now,ive bought a grip from him


----------



## squeedals (Oct 25, 2013)

*Got em!*

Got the Universals. Regardless of some opinions (and like a-holes) everyone's got one, I have to say I'm very impressed with the quality of these puppies. They are almost solid rubber and I can understand why they will be a bear to fit a rim, but even cold they come somewhat close (wishful thinking) , but will have to be heated up as instructed by Memory Lane. Glued on, these tires will last as long as I own the bike and as I don't plan on any round the lake cruises in a wood wheeled woman's bike, I have to say I'm a happy biker. I suppose for a daily driver they are unpractical, but as a show bike tire, I like them a lot. They can easily hold an average man's weight, I'm 175 lbs and the tread is subtle enough not to look out of place on the old girl, once I get them mounted and yes......originals would have been smooth or almost smooth, but these will suffice. The quest for the "perfect tire" I'm sure will go on and if that tire ever manifests I'll be interested as this will not be my only TOC bike....we all know that disease


----------



## thehugheseum (Oct 25, 2013)

cool........yes you must own more toc bikes and hopefully one of our lazy asses gets the tire thing figured out..........my opinion came from owning several sets of these tires and seeing them on others display bikes..........be careful i have heard one of them even broke while riding


----------



## Luckykat32 (Oct 25, 2013)

I've ridden the white & the black tires seperately & although the black ones are more dirable, they are SO heavy & not fun to ride...the white ones are weak & I've seen them split before...I would never ride the white ones just for safety's sake!




thehugheseum said:


> cool........yes you must own more toc bikes and hopefully one of our lazy asses gets the tire thing figured out..........my opinion came from owning several sets of these tires and seeing them on others display bikes..........be careful i have heard one of them even broke while riding


----------



## squeedals (Oct 25, 2013)

thehugheseum said:


> cool........yes you must own more toc bikes and hopefully one of our lazy asses gets the tire thing figured out..........my opinion came from owning several sets of these tires and seeing them on others display bikes..........be careful i have heard one of them even broke while riding




I hear ya Adam.......I always take any opinion with that old grain a salt, as they say. I respect others input, even the not so rosy stuff......and if enough chime in negatively, well then, I take a long look at making a decision. What I did find out was that there are very few choices with TOC's and tires. I'm not worried about breaking the tires though..like I said, she'll be sitting around with me ogling it mostly. You'll see the finished product in a week or two, I'm almost done with gussying up the old gal and I'll post pics. I want to thank all the CABE members with their priceless help......you cats have been instrumental in the whole process.


----------



## thehugheseum (Oct 25, 2013)

no worries and my apologies for coming off so negatively..............heres my biggest beef with our tire choices..........even as display tires the coker/universals are the wrong width not to mention the tread so what has happened is folks (even true enthusiests) have been clouded by seeing this tire and its become accepted as "correct".................

what sucks is that now when you show a bike to a newbie or a fella trying to learn (i will never stop learning and am not an expert but i have found some truths in my learning journey) they are tricked into thinking this tread and width is what they came with.................like a "expert" that says something so many times or for so long it becomes the "gospel"............and a piece of history gets rewritten..........for me personally i feel theres just so few parts on a antique bike that the details do matter

   i recently showed a fellow enthusiest the tire width discrepancy with originals nearby.........he had seen so many universals he was sold on them being right,but these tires next to originals prove the detail 

i am curious to find out how the builders of the universal mold came up with the formula they used

its very easy to say "who cares" and i think thats what normally goes down..........that mantra is fine but its a slippery slope to walk when history is concerned


    im a tire nerd admittedly,they drive me nuts,im more into antique motorcycles and they have the same problem.............guys look at an era picture and almost assume the picture must be wrong since they have seen too many "correct" restorations


----------



## squeedals (Oct 25, 2013)

One thing I did in researching the tire dilemma, was to look at the old photos of bikes way back when and what I saw was mostly "tread-less" tires on the old machines. I too wondered about the "knobby" Universals and thought they didn't look quite right. With all this said between us all, the limited choice was not good, but you know, the tires that were on the bike were pretty much shot, so I was left with a problem. I know how you feel about the balooners, but at least you have an s-load of tire choices today, that.....you have to give that section of the hobby. I'm not sure if collectors of TOC's will ever have a decent correct tire choice (that fit the old wood rims) by what I've heard here and I was fishing like a pro, with no real bites and certainly nothing to haul in, so I went with "what's out there" and I'm a happy boy and that's what really matters in the end......and Adam, I appreciate your honesty dude and up front advice.


----------



## filmonger (Oct 25, 2013)

*RE: Tires Tubulars*

Ummmm - I agree with Adam to a degree.... Pictures of the real thing kind of proves his point. This said, it is not rocket science. I approached Dean and requested he make a tire for me with the Sacro Bosco brand in cream a few years ago... This just happened to coincide with him taking on the molds himself and starting up himself after the Machine shop quit making them. At that time he was not interested and had a very limited capacity to make tires ( as it was just him doing it alone in his garage ). In the mean time I had considered other options. First I considered having them made for me to my design in China or India. India is by far the best choice for this option for many many reasons! Secondly, I considered just purchasing a new tire machine to make them as well as other modern tires. The machines are all in one and are quite interesting but fairly expensive. But - this means you have to enter the Modern tire market if you want to make back your heavy investment. Not very practical. Thirdly - I considered going the FMB or Dugast route in France and just hand make them. It's a fairly simple process- but very time consuming. Below is how they do it. “It normally takes two full weeks to complete one tubular. They work in batches, but with the drying time between each different phase of production it is a slow process. That is why They have never spent one cent on advertising. If They have a higher demand then quality will be affected.”

Hand-Made Tubulars. Hand-made tubulars are works of art. The casing fabric of a hand-made tubular is not woven. Very fine threads, up to 320 per inch, are laid next to each other, compressed and then bonded with a latex coating. A good tubular will have over two kilometers of thread. These threads were traditionally cotton or silk. Now polyester is usually used. The threads are not interwoven as in a normal fabric. The first ply is laid on a round form. Then, another ply is laid at a 45 degree angle on top of the first one. They are bonded with heat (but not vulcanized) and the edges are folded over. The result is a casing of incredible strength and flexibility.

The edges of the fabric are sewn together as an inner tube, usually of natural latex rubber, is inserted. A base tape is glued to the inner circumference to protect the stitches.

The tire is then inflated and the tread is hand-glued to the tire casing.

This method of construction has several excellent consequences for the rider.

First of all, the tension between the casing and the tread that was found in the vulcanized tire is eliminated, making the tire more flexible. The tire doesn't flat as easily because cuts don't open up as quickly. The tire, with it superior suppleness and flexibility has a much nicer feel.

The unwoven casing also has benefits for the rider. The casing is so supple that when the tire rolls over irregularities in the road, a smaller area of the casing deforms compared to woven casings. This decreases rolling resistance. The tire is therefore faster. The high-thread-count casing resists the penetration of sharp objects. Flats occur less often. The tires is less prone to other road damage because the casing is so strong.

In professional racing, if the rider is not paid to ride clinchers, he will, if at all possible, ride tubular tires. The flexibility of the casing not only makes the tire faster, it handles better. The supple casing allows the tread to grip the road. The reduced harshness of the ride means more miles with less fatigue. Hand made tubulars are very expensive, but they remain the finest tires a rider can put on his bike.

It can be done - and possibly in this old fashioned way. Vulcanized or not we should be able to come up with a solution that works to fit our needs here at the cabe. No need to reinvent the wheel - so to speak. If we can get Dean to do it - this would be the best option for all.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Oct 25, 2013)

Most tubulars are coming out of Thailand.  Anyone speak Thai? However, with a source of calendered fabric and a LOT of determination you could make your own. Obviously Mr. Dean does.  Easier would be to make something like the original Dunlop Mummy tire:
http://books.google.com/books?id=rb... pneumatic&pg=PA100#v=onepage&q=mummy&f=false
Where the casing actually wrapped around the rim.  After looking at this problem for too long, I really think solid tires are the solution, BUT all of the solid tires available in North America are lousy. Greentyres from the UK have a good reputation and I really need to order some.


----------



## dougfisk (Oct 25, 2013)

squeedals said:


> .... I know how you feel about the balooners, but at least you have an s-load of tire choices today, that.....you have to give that section of the hobby.




Whoa there.  None are decent approximations, let alone authentic replicas of period correct products.


----------



## Champy (Oct 25, 2013)

*Tires*

I think producing expensive 200+ dollar tires is not the answer.  Having them produced in Asia by someone who already makes tubular tires would be much more cost effective.  Using the modern 700c tire diameter would also simplify production.  I have cycle cross tires on my Iver and they seem to fit pretty well. Has anyone else tried 700c's?  Funding would not be a problem but would need a single tube expert to make sure we are producing tires that fit properly on the majority of 28 inch rims.  Is there size discrepancies over the different rim manufacturers?  Will 700c's work for everyone?  Can we sell 1000 tires at 100 dollars each?  2000? 5000?  What would be the best tread pattern? TOC or later?  Any experts out there serious about this project?


----------



## supper15fiets (Oct 25, 2013)

...i wander where all the molds has gone, i mean there where so many brands of tires,
So are there any molds discovered?
Here in the Netherlands we have a button tread tire 28" but with innertube,
And i dont know yet if they fit on a p35blunt vekocity rim,i have to try ou,
But that tire is very close to a originele button treat,they where made by Vredestein....


----------



## squeedals (Oct 26, 2013)

dougfisk said:


> Whoa there.  None are decent approximations, let alone authentic replicas of period correct products.




Whatever my friend.........do balooners run you a buck and a half a piece? No they do not. Being my first TOC bike, the tire choice sucks........plain and simple no matter what is said here and I'm looking for answers so my next project will have the right tires on it.


----------



## fordsnake (Oct 26, 2013)

Just a few choices when it comes to patterns.


----------



## sqrly (Oct 26, 2013)

Ive been thinking about wired on solid tire, like highwheelers use.  I just want something cheap, safe and rideable.  Also, I like the look of smooth no tread tires.


----------



## dougfisk (Oct 26, 2013)

fordsnake said:


> Just a few choices when it comes to patterns.




My God Carlton...  where do you come up with this stuff.. I feel so inadequate...


----------



## fordsnake (Oct 26, 2013)

dougfisk said:


> My God Carlton...  where do you come up with this stuff.




Under every stone is a pearl, its just sometimes those stones are damn heavy.


----------



## thehugheseum (Oct 26, 2013)

great pictures! of course my mission is cream/natural no tread 90s tires.........this thread has kicked my tire mania into a more forward gear........waiting to hear back from some new sources,the mention of thialand made me remember and contact a client i sold roughly a dozen or so vintage cars to a couple yrs back,he got back this morning and is happy to help

    if anyone has anymore ideas or input my ears are wide open.......

i really like the sew up idea........how neat would it be to ride your toc as you ride your regular bilke or even harder?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 26, 2013)

Cream-colored smooth single tubes would be great!
Whomever made them could sell many.


----------



## thehugheseum (Oct 26, 2013)

or at least 4 or 5 sets!


----------



## squeedals (Oct 26, 2013)

Got the tires on with the help of the wife. She's a tough redhead! Put the bike back together and waiting on a carbide to top her off. I'll be posting many pics soon. Thanks again guys as always for all your input and help. Hopefully we'll get this tire issue solved. I really enjoyed my 1st TOC  resto and I think you guys will approve, These bikes have a simplistic grace and beauty all their own........so different from the balooners I restored. I can't believe how high off the ground you sit in a TOC.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Oct 28, 2013)

Another possibility would be to lace a modern tire over the rim.  Punching the and riveting the eyelets would be tedious and it would look funny to modern eyes, but there were some in production in the 1890s.  Here's a picture:
http://books.google.com/books?id=2n...z45qgocD_buWjUVncJ1w&ci=63,463,858,536&edge=0


----------



## Robert Dean (Dec 13, 2013)

Hi All,

  I am now making white and red tires , single tube for $175 each including shipping in the lower 48 states. The color is about an 1/8" thick skin in tread area and 1/16 on side wall and rim side. These tires are in the same sizes and of the same molds which are , 20x 2 smooth tread, 28 x 1 1/2 rib tread, and 28 x 1 3/4 smooth tread. Black tires are still availble at the same $150 price. All are still for "DISPLAY USE ONLY". I can take personal check and money orders wrote to me Robert Dean. I also have Pay Pal attached to my email address.               A50CROSLEYTRK@aol.com 
I can be reached at after 4 PM EST 304-722-3115

Thank You

Robert Dean
RD Tire Co.
628 Jefferson St. W.
Saint Albans, WV 25177-2784


----------



## Talewinds (Dec 13, 2013)

I just spoke with Robert Dean regarding his post above, when he gets some of the red tires and white tires made in the next few days I'll post up some photos of the finished products.


----------



## Hb Twinn (Dec 13, 2013)

*Cabers to the rescue!*

You guys are great! Now I can get a good looking tire for my restoration. Just goes to show how the squeaky wheel will get the grease (tire).
Once I know what color I need, I'm in for at least a pair. I've got a feeling this isn't my last TOC bike. So many choices, so little time!


----------



## PhilipJ (Dec 16, 2013)

NO!!!! Robert is now making white single tube tires?? I just purchased a set of black single tube tires from Robert. I REALLY wanted to purchase a set of white tires but gave up and bought a black set when I realized no one made white single tubes. 

Robert, do you offer any discounts for past customers who have went on about how great your tires are?? 

My Iver Johnson would look even cooler sporting a set of white single tubes! 

Cheers,
Phil


----------

